# K pups - 8 weeks or why I can't get you pix!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very people oriented pups who like attention...hard to get photos....all taken today...

Kaos (I think!)










Komet










lots of pups 


















Komet - khaki collar




















Kairo











visiting sister Bengal - who is NOT thrilled!
Kougar and Kira with a friend




























and Bengal hoping none are there to stay!










Lee

w


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Komet! Thanks for the pictures Lee. Haha, they look like a handful.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I took about 40 of Komet in the living room, and more of Kaos....that was the only one of the pair of them that actually is a decent pix! when they are outside, they pile up on the door or around my feet....I have deleted a lot of photos today

Lee


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

They are so cute. I love the picture of them against the gate with their green ears.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

:wub:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PixieRN (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in love! Komet looks like he's going to be a momma's boy :wub:


----------



## fido (Oct 16, 2011)

hey are any of them for sale. I'm looking for a dark sable male.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they are all spoken for....Bengal may be bred to their sire this year....so would expect a similar litter...

Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

great looking pups -- who is the sire and dam again?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

thanks Carmen - Gaston Galan Nalag Sch3, ZPO1, ZVV2 KKL is the sire, and SG Csabre v Wolfstraum, Sch1, KKL1 is the dam - Csabre being a daughter of V Xito Maineiche x SG Kyra v Frolich Haus Sch3, IPO3, KKL1 - shown in the "heads" thread...

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Holy cow, I think I have cuteness overload


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Don't let those cute little faces fool anyone ! Had to load up on betadine and peroxide! Landsharks is putting it mildly - piarahnas are more like it!

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


>


Is that Komet and Kaos hanging together on the left?
Who's the cutie on the far right with both ears up?


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice looking pups Lee. If I had just waited another year and seven months I would have one of those and might not have to keep a "rip cord" on it like Auron!!!lol Been waiting a long time for this litter Lee. Congrats just keep the garage door shut!!lol


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

OK I have a stupid question- why are their ears green? You keep posting these pics and I am really going to want to be on the wait list for a dark sable male in another year or so!

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> OK I have a stupid question- why are their ears green? You keep posting these pics and I am really going to want to be on the wait list for a dark sable male in another year or so!
> 
> :wub::wub::wub:


Recently tattooed...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

PUPPIES!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Barb E said:


> Is that Komet and Kaos hanging together on the left?
> Who's the cutie on the far right with both ears up?


R to L - Kira(Kognac), Kobra, Kougar, Kaos and Komet....I think!

Green is tatoo ink....

Lee


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

OH my Goodness!!! They are so cute. For obvious reasons....Kaos is my favorite:wub:


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Only about 86 hours to go! <---not obsessing much


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

It's hard to believe how fast they grow... seems the other day that I was waiting for Ikon to arrive!! These guys are awesome.


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

windwalker718 said:


> It's hard to believe how fast they grow... seems the other day that I was waiting for Ikon to arrive!! These guys are awesome.


Ikon is a very good looking pup. I love looking at his pictures. I cant belive Komet arrives tomorrow!


----------

